# export .gif from macromedia flash



## Damion (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm making a sig for a role play site im on the sig has a background i mad in photo shop then there is a window i made on it in flash in the window i put a vidio clip that i threw together, i then exported it as a flash file then i went to export it as a gif, so that i could upload it to photo bucket here lies my problem, when i exported it as a .gif file it saved all right but it doesent play the clip it is paused on the one screen shot, i am using flash MX any help would be greatly apreciated


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

I'm not sure what you're asking. Are you trying to export your flash movie as an animated .gif movie?


----------



## Damion (Aug 16, 2005)

well a animated picture yes


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Converting a flash movie over to a .gif format doesn't usually go well, depending on the kind of effects you use. What its doing is converting the proprietary Flash vector environment into a frame-by-frame raster environment, which doesn't work well with the kind of things that are done on flash. I don't have a good answer per how to get the results you want.


----------



## Inactive (Apr 11, 2005)

photobucket does accept swf file formats, if that is the only reason you are converting to gif.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

two free programs can accomplish this, but you will hate the amount of work it will take.

bulent's screen recorder can capture all the frames while it plays, and then you can use gif movie gear to assemble them as a gif.

depending on how many frames it is, i might be willing to do it for you.

just so you know, it would take me about an hour per 50 frames.

maybe someone knows of an easier way...


----------

